# Privacy-Free Transparent Houses...Would You Live In One?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2014)

I love the idea of this, especially the one shown in the photo, but I don't think I'd like to live in a transparent house and have no privacy, what about you??
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2690903/Emmas-crazy-heels-shops-ugly-unwearable-shoes.html

​


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 14, 2014)

No, it wouldn't work for me. Some of the things I do in the privacy of my home are only available on pay-per-view ... 

Besides, you just KNOW someone is going to cast the first stone ...


----------



## Ina (Jul 14, 2014)

Well at least you can see curtains, so there is some privacy. It would take a really good long distance lens to see anything. :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2014)

This giant pair should do it.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind the Florida room having glass walls so we can sit and enjoy the view but not the bedroom.


----------

